# The hole in the horn buck VS Missouri Monarch buck



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

Would you guys tell me what deer was the biggest because I want to know.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I haven't seen the Missouri buck yet? You know where it can be viewed at?
The Hole in the Horn buck is a once in a lifer.


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

Missori scored 334 and the hole in the horn 328


----------

